# Prüfen ob eine XML-Datei "well-formed" ist



## Guido (10. Feb 2005)

Hellow

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich überprüfen kann ob eine XML-Datei "well-formed" ist??

Greetz


----------



## DP (10. Feb 2005)

durch einen parser laufen lassen - der gibt dir dann bescheid...


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2005)

>>durch einen parser laufen lassen

vorher evtl. setValidating(true);

nicht vergessen


----------

